# doing her stretches. :)



## Dinosaurgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

So yesterday I was just watching Delilah play around her cage when she got on her wheel and started doing this: just stretching out in the wheel.. it was so funny and cute I just had to take a snap shot  I also caught her doing something else that was pretty funny: putting 3 of her feet on the wheel and trying to wheel... and then realizing her 4th foot wasn't on and hopping up, and being like, "oh, that's how it works". ha :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I love seeing those stretches!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: So cute!
Nothing feels better than a good stretch!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Such a joy to see this pic, adorable!  This is what I love most about HHC!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Larry said it all!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, how adorable! I think we need to get all our hedgies together for a yoga class. Get little tiny mats, little tiny headbands, and little tiny sports water bottles. Eeeee! I love hedgie pictures!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

It's important to stretch and limber up before going for a long run. Looks like she has the right idea!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahahaha so cute! I love when they stretch and let a out a big yawn! And then after they're ready to go! I wish it was that easy for me to wake up lol.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

That's too funny and cute at the same time :lol:


----------



## Dinosaurgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

it was extremely difficult for me to get a picture of her without her knowing :lol: momma sure is sneaky


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

How precious! I love seeing her little tail poking out, too. <3


----------

